# Ist days of new machinary



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

New machine and a new grinder combined to give me a certain amount of anxiety this morning.

No beans to test on so off to Tesco to get the cheapest ones, Lavazza of indeterminate age and condition.

Followed numerous online instructions and got the machine descaled and backflushed, so far so good.

Now to tackle the grinder, I set up the scales which are dial scales so not absolutely accurate but managed to get the grind time to coordinate with the scales giving me 7-8 grams of ground product.

Chucked the 1st grind, regrind twice and packed the PF using the double basket. The machine seemed to struggle and only dribbled out of the PF. Backed off the grind tension and tried again, only using a light tamp, a regular flow appeared with a crema so I guess success is achievable in the near future.

Things to fine tune--shot time I read should be in the region of 25 seconds, is that from pressing the start button to achieving the correct volume?

Volume----shot size should be 30ml single, 55 to 60ml double.

Finally when I stop the pour is it normal to hear a whooshing from the machine or am I causing a back pressure somehow?


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Shot time -------> 25 seconds is the ball park figure most quoted but don't get too hung up on being exactly that. I time from hitting the switch and aim for in that region keeping an eye on the pour volume.

Volume ----------> a double should be 60ml ish, with some beans I find best result from a slightly smaller volume though

Whoosh ---------> That is the 3 way solenoid doing its job of relieving the pressure at the brewhead and venting into the drip tray to give a nice dry puck to knock out.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Sounds like you're on the right track from the offset.

Keep us posted with progress


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, 18 to 24 seconds for a single 1oz espresso is the perfect time

mark


----------

